# My Photos: Disneyland's Haunted Mansion



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Even as I go to other professional (and scarier) haunts as well as haunt events, the HM remains my favorite for atmosphere and detail to this day. Last trip, finally took my collapsible tripod and snagged some nice shots of the classic attraction, hope folks shall enjoy!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree, the details and the atmosphere at the haunted mansion are truly wonderful. Haven't been there for quite a few yrs now, but your pics brought back quite a few good memories. Thanks!


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

Seriously, I want to be an imagineer when I grow up.
Are those ghosty orbs in the first pic? 
That whole mansion has so many things you could find something new every time you go.
Check out DOOMBUGGIES.COM, it's pretty cool.
Great job on the pic's, we went during the day last time, love to go at night next time!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

fick209 said:


> I agree, the details and the atmosphere at the haunted mansion are truly wonderful. Haven't been there for quite a few yrs now, but your pics brought back quite a few good memories. Thanks!


Glad they stirred some haunting old memories  :xbones: Thank you!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

My CReePY Garage said:


> Seriously, I want to be an imagineer when I grow up.
> Are those ghosty orbs in the first pic?
> That whole mansion has so many things you could find something new every time you go.
> Check out DOOMBUGGIES.COM, it's pretty cool.
> Great job on the pic's, we went during the day last time, love to go at night next time!


The "orbs" (which I don't count as synonymous with ghosts even when present) are reflections of light caused by the lights hitting camera lens at an angle due to long exposure for night shot :xbones:

And yes, doombuggies is an excellent site, always an enjoyable read.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Great pics. That is the level of detail and spookiness that I aspire to.


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Any time there are "ghostly orbs" in a photo, it's either the flash reflecting off an out of focus spec of dust or insect. In this case, the "orbs" are just the lamps along the pathway.

Fantastic photos, BTW!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Never been to the haunted mansion in Cali, but I have been to the one in Florida, are they different? It looks like you can walk right in to the building in Cali, can't do that in Florida.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

howlin mad jack said:


> Never been to the haunted mansion in Cali, but I have been to the one in Florida, are they different? It looks like you can walk right in to the building in Cali, can't do that in Florida.


Indeed, in California you walk up the front steps and in, plus having a walk-through portrait hall at the start, as opposed to the Florida setup of the exterior being raised above the entrance.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

wow I would love to see these in higher res to use as my desktop wallpaper. These are well taken!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Where...is...everyone...?


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

great pics, Im with Warrant where are all the people???


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Warrant2000 said:


> Where...is...everyone...?


The answer is two-fold. First, no matter when I visit, I always linger in the portrait hall right after the elevator and let the other foolish mortals rush ahead to board, thus having that are to myself for a bit :xbones: All the better to savor the atmosphere and ambiance.

The exterior photos were taken just before park closing, hence the lack of people...because HM is one of my favorites to ride at night, and if you walk back through the park after it is officially closed, can take photos along the way.


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

NUH-UH- orbs are too ghosts! and leprechauns live under my bed. It was a feeble attempt at humor. My wife is a photographer and I get to play with her camera sometimes. I know about reflection, exposure times, ISO.... and stuff.
My 7 year old said the Mansion was her favorite thing in Disney last year She kept pointing and saying 'Dad, can we make that?!!' through the whole ride . My 3 year old, she just wants to be Cinderella.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. The first hallway in my haunt is kinda based on this one, complete with the windows and lightning. Mine just isn't as cool, and my Master Gracie portrait is a drop panel. This helps me alot with the overall design.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

My CReePY Garage said:


> NUH-UH- orbs are too ghosts! and leprechauns live under my bed. It was a feeble attempt at humor. My wife is a photographer and I get to play with her camera sometimes. I know about reflection, exposure times, ISO.... and stuff.
> My 7 year old said the Mansion was her favorite thing in Disney last year She kept pointing and saying 'Dad, can we make that?!!' through the whole ride . My 3 year old, she just wants to be Cinderella.


Good for your seven-year-old, then :xbones: The younger one will grow into it, no doubt....


----------

